# Salt nic in DL juice



## Aasif cape vape (16/7/20)

Hi Guys. 

I’ve been one of the lucky ones, managed to buy a bottle of nic just before lockdown so I’ve been sorted with juice for the past few months however, all good things has to come to an end (I don’t believe that) . 

I’m now down to my last 5mls of freebase nic but I still have some salt nic and I was wondering, is it safe to mix with salt nic @2-3mg for DL vaping? 

I’ve read that vaping salt nic at high wattages are unsafe but I haven’t read anything about the percentages it was mixed at and I’m assuming those posts/articles are referring to normal mtl salt nic juices which are like 30mg etc. I could be wrong so before doing something stupid I’d appreciate some advice from the more experienced guys. 

Thanks in advance! 

(Posting this from my phone because of loadshedding so not sure if it’s in the correct place)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I’ve been one of the lucky ones, managed to buy a bottle of nic just before lockdown so I’ve been sorted with juice for the past few months however, all good things has to come to an end (I don’t believe that) .
> 
> ...


You can vape at 24mg at a low wattage say +/-20watt and you'll be ok. Lock your mod on the desired wattage. You don't want to do that over 30 watts.
Anything under 24mg would also be ok.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (16/7/20)

I'm pretty sure a few international brands are doing their 3mg juices in salt variants now. 

California Grown, Fresh pressed, one hit wonder to name a few

Should be fine for normal DL then.

May not get the usual freebase throat hit though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm pretty sure a few international brands are doing their 3mg juices in salt variants now.
> 
> California Grown, Fresh pressed, one hit wonder to name a few
> 
> ...



Thanks alot! 
I get that the throat hit won’t be the same as freebase but that’s a compromise I’ll have to make, just grateful that I can mix another batch enough for a month or so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Resistance said:


> You can vape at 24mg at a low wattage say +/-20watt and you'll be ok. Lock your mod on the desired wattage. You don't want to do that over 30 watts.
> Anything under 24mg would also be ok.



Thanks for the reply man. 

I vape 2-3mg freebase juices at 60-90watts and 25-30mg salt nic in a smok nord with a 0.6ohm coil (not sure what watts that’s at). 

What I meant was, would it be okay mixing 3mg salt nic and vaping it at 60-90 watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marnu (17/7/20)

I've done salt nic instead of freebase in DIY juice before, at the same mg amount. 

It felt stronger to me, and there was certainly less throat hit. But besides that it was the same. 

I think the warnings are about vaping the high mg juices at high wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Thanks for the reply man.
> 
> I vape 2-3mg freebase juices at 60-90watts and 25-30mg salt nic in a smok nord with a 0.6ohm coil (not sure what watts that’s at).
> 
> What I meant was, would it be okay mixing 3mg salt nic and vaping it at 60-90 watts.


Yes @Chickenstrip has given me good advice on this. I'll check for the link to that later today(late afternoon).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Thanks alot!
> I get that the throat hit won’t be the same as freebase but that’s a compromise I’ll have to make, just grateful that I can mix another batch enough for a month or so


6mg with a 2ml distilled water in a 100ml mix adds a little throat hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm pretty sure a few international brands are doing their 3mg juices in salt variants now.
> 
> California Grown, Fresh pressed, one hit wonder to name a few
> 
> ...



One of the coffees which I've reviewed was a "normal" strength i.e. 3mg or 6mg, but nic salts. I can't remember which it was now though, but I do remember someone on the forum saying that it couldn't be nic salts, until I posted a pic of the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Marnu said:


> I've done salt nic instead of freebase in DIY juice before, at the same mg amount.
> 
> It felt stronger to me, and there was certainly less throat hit. But besides that it was the same.
> 
> I think the warnings are about vaping the high mg juices at high wattage.



What do you mean by “it felt stronger to me, and there was certainly less throat hit” I’m failing to understand that lol maybe it’s because I usually associate how strong a juice is by the throat hit I get from it. 

I assumed that was the case, high mg salt nic at high wattages are unsafe. Read something along the lines of Benzoic acid in salt nic being unhealthy at high wattages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Resistance said:


> 6mg with a 2ml distilled water in a 100ml mix adds a little throat hit.



I’ve never used distilled water before, where can I buy that and do I just add it to the mix the same way I’d add concentrates, vg and pg? 

Or do I first add the distilled water to the salt nic?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Hooked said:


> One of the coffees which I've reviewed was a "normal" strength i.e. 3mg or 6mg, but nic salts. I can't remember which it was now though, but I do remember someone on the forum saying that it couldn't be nic salts, until I posted a pic of the bottle.



What was the vape like? 

@Marnu said there’s certainly less throat hit but did you find any other noticeable differences compared to freebase?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> What was the vape like?
> 
> @Aasif At such a low strength (it was either 3mg or 6mg) there was no difference between that and freebase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> I’ve never used distilled water before, where can I buy that and do I just add it to the mix the same way I’d add concentrates, vg and pg?
> 
> Or do I first add the distilled water to the salt nic?



@Aasif In answer to your first question: you can buy distilled water at Clicks/Dischem or any pharmacy.

I can't answer the second question.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Thanks for the reply man.
> 
> I vape 2-3mg freebase juices at 60-90watts and 25-30mg salt nic in a smok nord with a 0.6ohm coil (not sure what watts that’s at).
> 
> What I meant was, would it be okay mixing 3mg salt nic and vaping it at 60-90 watts.


Yes you can do that, Beyond vape did 3 & 6mg nic salts high VG juices as long as 3 years ago. The low wattage warnings are the high mg nic salts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Thanks everyone for the replies, looks like I’ll be mixing with salt nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> I’ve never used distilled water before, where can I buy that and do I just add it to the mix the same way I’d add concentrates, vg and pg?
> 
> Or do I first add the distilled water to the salt nic?


I first do concentrates then add nic. Now add distilled water and mix a little then top up with VG/PG and mix again (shake)
I like my juices shaken not stirred. I used Gold NIC. And it worked for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/7/20)

Resistance said:


> I first do concentrates then add nic. Now add distilled water and mix a little then top up with VG/PG and mix again (shake)
> I like my juices shaken not stirred. I used Gold NIC. And it worked for me.



Thanks, think I’ll give it a go next weekend. I’ll probably do a small batch with distilled water and another without and see what works for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Thanks, think I’ll give it a go next weekend. I’ll probably do a small batch with distilled water and another without and see what works for me.




available at pharmacies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Easihealth distilled water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marnu (18/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> What do you mean by “it felt stronger to me, and there was certainly less throat hit” I’m failing to understand that lol maybe it’s because I usually associate how strong a juice is by the throat hit I get from it.
> 
> I assumed that was the case, high mg salt nic at high wattages are unsafe. Read something along the lines of Benzoic acid in salt nic being unhealthy at high wattages.



Sorry, by "strong" I mean after taking several rips from the salt nic juice I could feel the effects of the nicotine. 

If you have read that there's a health risk, you should do more searching online and see if it can be validated or disputed by a reputable source.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marnu (18/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> What was the vape like?
> 
> @Marnu said there’s certainly less throat hit but did you find any other noticeable differences compared to freebase?



As mentioned above about the effects of the nicotine, but beyond that and a slight change in throat hit - no

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (18/7/20)

Marnu said:


> Sorry, by "strong" I mean after taking several rips from the salt nic juice I could feel the effects of the nicotine.
> 
> If you have read that there's a health risk, you should do more searching online and see if it can be validated or disputed by a reputable source.


Nic salts enters the blood much quicker and efficiently which is why it is a good option for a new vaper trying to give up the stinkies, that's what that rush is and are also less harsh on the throat being much smoother allowing them again to be vaped at much higher mg than freebase but because of how quickly and efficiently they work this needs to be at low wattage else you will just be getting too much nicotine which is something that doesn't tend to happen with freebase because the throat hit alone will prevent you from overdosing (probably the wrong word to use but i'm sure people know what i mean). Using Nic salts in High VG liquids for DL vaping has only been done by a couple of manufacturers because if that's how you vape then you don't really need the nicotine acting so quickly as proved by the fact you have weened down to 3 or 6mg but they are available and have been since nic salts became available and at such low mg can be used just as freebase although be prepared until use to them if you chain vape getting more of a rush than previously experienced. As for all the health risks with chemicals etc it's the same as all the other fake news out there around vaping, i'm sure their will be a claimed reputable report out there that says just looking at a mod first thing in the morning will be seriously damaging to my health.

That Benzoic acid thing was common scaremongering going around when nic salts first hit the market (haven't even heard it mentioned for a couple of years) which claimed nic salts needed to be vaped at about 11W max else were unsafe, roll on a couple of years and there are some devices recommended for nic salts that don't even go down to 11W so that turned out to be the usual BS!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (18/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Nic salts enters the blood much quicker and efficiently which is why it is a good option for a new vaper trying to give up the stinkies, that's what that rush is and are also less harsh on the throat being much smoother allowing them again to be vaped at much higher mg than freebase but because of how quickly and efficiently they work this needs to be at low wattage else you will just be getting too much nicotine which is something that doesn't tend to happen with freebase because the throat hit alone will prevent you from overdosing (probably the wrong word to use but i'm sure people know what i mean). Using Nic salts in High VG liquids for DL vaping has only been done by a couple of manufacturers because if that's how you vape then you don't really need the nicotine acting so quickly as proved by the fact you have weened down to 3 or 6mg but they are available and have been since nic salts became available and at such low mg can be used just as freebase although be prepared until use to them if you chain vape getting more of a rush than previously experienced. As for all the health risks with chemicals etc it's the same as all the other fake news out there around vaping, i'm sure their will be a claimed reputable report out there that says just looking at a mod first thing in the morning will be seriously damaging to my health.
> 
> That Benzoic acid thing was common scaremongering going around when nic salts first hit the market (haven't even heard it mentioned for a couple of years) which claimed nic salts needed to be vaped at about 11W max else were unsafe, roll on a couple of years and there are some devices recommended for nic salts that don't even go down to 11W so that turned out to be the usual BS!



Wow! Thanks alot for that in depth explanation, now I’m really keen on mixing with nic salts. I chain vape whenever I get the opportunity to do so, during lockdown it seems like I have the opportunity all the time haha . It will be interesting to see if I end up vaping less juice when using salt nic as opposed to freebase. I average on 20mls p/day with freebase, will report my findings after I’ve vaped the salt nic for a week or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (20/7/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Wow! Thanks alot for that in depth explanation, now I’m really keen on mixing with nic salts. I chain vape whenever I get the opportunity to do so, during lockdown it seems like I have the opportunity all the time haha . It will be interesting to see if I end up vaping less juice when using salt nic as opposed to freebase. I average on 20mls p/day with freebase, will report my findings after I’ve vaped the salt nic for a week or two.


Go for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

